# Amy Brown - Clothing!



## Elyssandrel

http://www.gypsymoon.com/amybrownfaerywear/main.php

I want some of these clothes!
They're beautiful.
Based on the artwork of one of my favourite artists Amy Brown.


----------



## shandril

i loved the clothing too....

simply got lost in there looking its a good thing i dont own a credit card


----------



## kyektulu

*Oh I love them I want some... 
 I dont own a credit card either anymore... I learnt my lesson there!
However I never wear dresses buying them would be pointless, I would purchase them anyway, just to look good in my wardrobe.  
*


----------



## Brian G Turner

Great site! Added to favourites. 

Another fun place is Fairy Goth Mother

And, dang, Camden Lock in North London...


----------



## shandril

went and checked out that site I Brian love the dresses


----------



## kyektulu

*WOW I NEED THAT DRESS!

...one problem is im only 5'1 bet you have to be tall to wear it... it looks fab with them shoes too! ***Uh Oh my girly side is showing*** *


----------



## kyektulu

*I have orderd this now you posted that site £195 it cost alot but I just had to have it... I know it will make my partner smile! *


----------



## Elyssandrel

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have orderd this now you posted that site £195 it cost alot but I just had to have it... I know it will make my partner smile! *




Ooooooooo I love it!!!
Purple is the best colour.
Bet you look gorgeous in it Kyektulu.


----------



## kyektulu

*Oh thank you Ely your such a sweetie! (im all embaressed now!) 

Purple is my fave colour one of the factors why I just had to have it! 

Are you going to treat yourself to any of Amy Browns cloathes? 

*


----------



## Elyssandrel

I really would love to treat myself.
I'm a little short of cash at the moment though.  


Here's what I might get...


The top...
http://www.gypsymoon.com/amybrownfaerywear/faerywearimages/angelblouse_fullview2.jpg

The skirt...
http://www.gypsymoon.com/amybrownfaerywear/faerywearimages/thumb_striped_petti.jpg


----------



## Esioul

Those clothes are nice, but overpriced i think.


----------



## Rosemary

I love the Medieval style dresses. 

And those petticoats, some were so beautiful, they didn't even need a dress over the top !


----------



## jcambece

Awesome...Thats so cool...

Cambece


----------



## Brian G Turner

kyektulu, did you ever get the purple dress? What do you think?

(And that looks like Morgana modelling it - I hoping to run an interview with her soon for chronicles.  ).


----------



## Adasunshine

All of these clothes are quite beautiful!

Thank you for making me aware of the sitesthough! I just don't have the required build to wear any of them!!!! I can still look though and look I shall! 

xx


----------



## Becca

Wow they're all gorgeous, shame they have to cost so much


----------



## cornelius

so, when can we expect some pictures of the nice lasses in the nice dresses? 

I like those dresses, but I bet they don't have 'm in my size...

ok, enough of this dry humour - - I like the style, and the colour ( for a girl), we have some girls at school wearing such dresses, people always stare at them, but I don't mind such clothes, I like pretty girls in pretty dresses


----------



## hermi-nomi

I haven't got the guts, or the money to wear stuff like that every day ~ but I sure would like an excuse (and some cash) to be able mix and match some of those items ~e.g the petal bouse, windrush skirt, dark horse bloomers and faery cloak. I nearly bought a cloak at last years Worldcon but I managed to steer myself away before I managed to convince myself to get it. I'm now waiting for Worldcon to return to the UK I can try again


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald

these are al lplaces i looked at when shopping for a prom outfit lol... there all such beautiful outfits


----------

